# JTextPane Alignment



## JBeanZ (19. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte ganz simpel die Ausrichtung des gesamten TextPane entweder auf links, zentriert oder rechts stellen.
Habt ihr ne Idee wie das geht?


----------



## André Uhres (19. Mrz 2007)

```
package text;
/*
 * TextAlignDemo.java
 */
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.text.*;
public class TextAlignDemo extends JFrame {
    private JTextPane textpane;
    private JToolBar toolbar;
    private JButton b5, b6, b7;
    public TextAlignDemo() {
        super("Text Align Demo");
        setSize(400,300);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        textpane = new JTextPane();
        toolbar = new JToolBar();
        getContentPane().add(new JScrollPane(textpane), BorderLayout.CENTER);
        getContentPane().add(toolbar, BorderLayout.NORTH);
        b5 = new JButton(new StyledEditorKit.AlignmentAction("Left",StyleConstants.ALIGN_LEFT));
        b5.setBackground(Color.white);
        b5.setToolTipText("Left Align");
        b6= new JButton(new StyledEditorKit.AlignmentAction("Center",StyleConstants.ALIGN_CENTER));
        b6.setBackground(Color.white);
        b6.setToolTipText("Center Align");
        b7= new JButton(new StyledEditorKit.AlignmentAction("Right",StyleConstants.ALIGN_RIGHT));
        b7.setBackground(Color.white);
        b7.setToolTipText("Right Align");
        toolbar.add(b5);
        toolbar.add(b6);
        toolbar.add(b7);
    }
    public static void main(final String args[]) {new TextAlignDemo().setVisible(true);}
}
```


----------



## JBeanZ (19. Mrz 2007)

boa thx für die schnelle antwort!

nur bräuchte ich jz noch hilfe beim einbau.

und zwar hab ich drei optionbuttons für die drei ausrichtungen.

also hab ich da ein event ActionPerformed wenn man auf den optionbutton "Zentriert" klickt und was muss ich dann genau schreiben dass das so funktioniert?

danke schonmal


----------



## André Uhres (19. Mrz 2007)

Das was jetzt im JButton(...)  steht mit ".actionPerformed(null);" hintendran.


----------



## JBeanZ (19. Mrz 2007)

hmm irgendwie funktioniert das nicht.

könnt ja auch sein dass ich das jz falsch verstanden habe, aber so siehts im code im moment bei mir aus


```
optCenter.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
               new StyledEditorKit.AlignmentAction("Center",StyleConstants.ALIGN_CENTER).actionPerformed(null);;
            }
```


----------



## André Uhres (19. Mrz 2007)

Ich glaube dein Code ist aber korrekt.


----------



## JBeanZ (20. Mrz 2007)

bin schon draufgekommen .... das mit der ausrichtung funktioniert nur sobald der (zu testzwecken fix vom programm vordefinierte text im JTextPane verändert wird).

also problem gelöst!

DANKE für die Hilfe


----------

